# Projektplanung Schwimmteich 2013 Schweiz



## Phileasy (10. Mai 2013)

Baubeginn Mitte Juli
Bau muss fertig sein Ende August

Bin sehr dankbar für alle Tipps!

Form und Grösse siehe Skizze.

 

Natürlich zuerst den Aushub. Dann den Teichrand mit holzpfosten und darauf einfach ein Plastikrohr mit Nägel draufhämmern. Und dann bis zum Rohr mit Beton einen Hügel machen... und schon hat man eine Kapillarsperre... denke sollte gehen.

Zuerst ein 1000er Flies und darauf eine 1,52 EPDM Folie. 
Evtl. bei Teichfolie.de – da gibt’s dies gleich zusammen.
Die Grösse wird jedoch noch ein Problem sein. Da ich es eigentlich nicht selber zusammenkleben möchte. Jedoch habe ich bis jetzt noch kein Unternehmen in der Zentralschweiz gefunden, die dies machen würde. Braucht ja sicher Erfahrung. 

Dann eine Teichverbundmatte von Naturagart. Und alles mörteln. Ausser natürlich der Randbereich. Da müsste ich wahrscheinlich ein Ufermatte haben.

Der Schwimmbereich wird gemauert mit Natursteinen und am Boden habe ich noch alte Waschbetonplatten. Ich werde dann wahrscheinlich noch ein Eisennetz hinterlegen müssen damit die Mauer stabil ist.
Der Schwimmbereich wird leicht abfallend sein, von ca. 1.40 – 2.00. Zu unterst denke ich  einen „Ablauf“ mit einem Naturagart „Saug-Vorfilter fein“ zu montieren.


Dabei habe ich gedacht, 2 feste Skimmer gegenübereinander zu installieren. Da bin ich mir noch nicht sicher ob so ein Hydorclear Skimmerfilter SKF 100 von Schwimmteichbedarf.de das richtige ist oder besser zwei günstigere Oase Biosys Skimmer+ (euro-teich.de). Da bin ich noch unsicher bzgl. vor und Nachteile. Jedoch denke ich es ist gut 2 Skimmer zu haben bei dieser Grösse von Teich. Und obwohl der Wind zu 65% von Westen kommt, kann er eben auch manchmal wechseln wenn Bise ist.

Also würde an den zwei Skimmern und am bodenablauf das Wasser zur Pumpenkammer geleitet. Dort habe ich gedacht einen Teichfilter zu montieren: Oase Teichfilter Biotec 36 Screenmatic (Teichbedarf24.de)
Und danach ein Pumpe oder zwei. Habe gehört, es wäre besser mit zwei Pumpen zu arbeiten... viel günstiger vom Strombedarf... 

Auf jedenfall muss eine Leistungsstarke Pumpe daher. Denn der Bachlauf beginnt ca 3 Höhenmeter über dem Wasserspiegel. Wie stark diese Pumpen sein müssten und wie macht man das wenn man einen Teichfilter hat? Da müsste ich ja zwei Teichfilter haben? Das bringts glaube ich auch nicht...

Dann müsste 1 Leitung zum Bachlauf und dann habe ich gedacht zwei Leitungen in den Regenerationsbereich. Dort habe ich gedacht eine Drainstar Wasserverteilsystem und ein Drainline Wasserverteilsystem (evtl. noch mit Verlängerungen) Irgendwie überzeugt mich dieses System von Ralf Glenk mehr als das welches Naturagart oder auch andere anbieten.  Oder kennt ihr noch eine Variante?

Und Kies habe ich genug, und so werde ich dann an den meisten orten, ausser natürlich im Badebereich kiesen und die Pfanzen in Plastikkörbe setzten. So wuchern die auch nicht so schnell mit den Jahren.

Was denkt ihr?  oder   Bin dankbar für alle Verbesserungsvorschläge. 

Ich danke und wünsche euch schönes Gartenwetter!

Philipp


----------



## Sponsor (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Projektplanung Schwimmteich 2013 Schweiz*



Phileasy schrieb:


> Baubeginn Mitte Juli
> Bau muss fertig sein Ende August
> 
> Bin sehr dankbar für alle Tipps!
> ...



Gruß


----------



## Phileasy (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Projektplanung Schwimmteich 2013 Schweiz*

Danke für die prompte Antwort.

- Greenliner ist sicher eine perfekte Lösung. Nur kostet sie leider sehr viel. Mal schauen....
- was für ein stabiles Fundament unter die Mauer ist da gemeint? Reicht das nicht, wenn ich einfach ein Metallgitter zwischen Folie/Teichverbundmatte und mauer einmörtle? Oder braucht es unten noch was spezielles auf die Folie?
- ich habe eben gedacht ein Ablauf unten wäre gut für die Zirkulation und so wird das Wasser schneller warm (zum baden...) aber wenn das nicht gut ist... dann lassen wirs, gibt ja nur unnötig Arbeit
- an Schwimmskimmer habe ich auch gedacht, nur habe ich das Gefühl, dass der sehr wenig Platz hat, und man die sehr häufig reinigen muss. Noch dazu ist es dann nicht so einfach vom Teichrand möglich den zu entleeren. Haben die festen Einbauskimmer nicht mehr platz? Wenn ich z.B. 2 Wochen in die Ferien gehe... was dann? 
- Wenn es keinen Vorfilter brauch umso besser. Muss mich mal schlau machen ob denn dieses System von Ralf Glenk auch rückspülbar ist. Wie häufig macht man das denn?
- habe gedacht so etwa ein 1 m breiter Bach. oder ist das zuviel für einen Schwimmteich?
- Kies ist rund (8/16)

Danke

PS: sobald die Arbeit anfängt, werde ich dann auch Photos liefern....


----------



## Sponsor (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Projektplanung Schwimmteich 2013 Schweiz*

Das System von Glenk kann nicht wirklich rückgespült werden, laut seiner Aussage, wird wohl daran liegen das die einzelnen Drainagestraenge zu lang sind und dadurch sowohl der Zufluss von Wasser als auch der Abfluss nicht überall gleich sein kann und wird. Der Sogeffekt verpufft. Abgesehen davon sind die Draenloecher in der Regel zu klein um effektiv Rückspülen zu können.

Um die Rückspülung zu gewaehrleisten muss überall im Filter der gleiche Druck, aber auch Sog entstehen, sonst ist das nur etwas fürs Gewissen, aber bringt nichts.

Fundament unter der Mauer heißt auch Fundament unter der Folie, damit die Mauer nicht mit der Zeit absackt. Eine Mauer wiegt schnell 0,5-1,0to pro Meter, dasdrueckt gewaltig.

Gruss


----------



## Phileasy (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Projektplanung Schwimmteich 2013 Schweiz*

Wo finde ich dann ein solches System, mit welchem man auch Rückspülen kann? Gibt es da Empfehlungen?


----------



## Sponsor (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Projektplanung Schwimmteich 2013 Schweiz*

Solche Systeme vertreiben/verbauen Teichmeister, bluebase und Naturpool-Shop.com usw.


----------



## Phileasy (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Projektplanung Schwimmteich 2013 Schweiz*

Wie ist das eigentlich mit der Wasserströmung? In jedem Forum schreibt man wieder ein wenig etwas anderes. 
Denkt Ihr, gemäss dem beigefügten Plan, dass die Wasserströmung so funktionieren wird? Ohne dass eine Algenbildung stattfindet. da wir ja sehr viel Kies benutzen werden, wird ja die Algenbildung noch gefördert - oder sehe ich das falsch?

Bin mir auch noch nicht sicher, wo ich die Skimmer platzieren soll. Habe jetzt 2 Skimmer gefunden, die ich denke für die Teichgrösse gut sind. (Savio 120 Einbauskimmer)
Hauptwindrichtung ist ja schon klar, Aber wenn man ja zwei hat, macht es ja nicht Sinn sie nebeneinander zu platzieren. Dazu wechselt der Wind halt doch manchmal in Gegenrichtung. Und dazu kommt, dass der Skimmer sicher einen Einfluss hat auf die Wasserströmung.

Gibt es dazu Erfahrungen?


----------



## Sponsor (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Projektplanung Schwimmteich 2013 Schweiz*

Die Algenbildung wird durch den Einsatz von Kies weder negativ noch positiv beeinflußt, wenn, der Kies frei von Nährstoffen ist, der Kiesaufbau reglmäßig gepflegt wird, die Fläche geschlossen bepflanzt und beschattet ist und der Kiesaufbau durchströmt ist, dann stellt dieser null Probleme dar.

Bei der Größe und der Kiesfläche inkl. Bepflanzung ist die Durchströmung nie einfach, daher ist es immer besser 2 Skimmer statt einem großen einzusetzen. Zusätzlich kann man noch mit Einströmdüsen und Auströmern den Wasserfluss steuern und dem Wind entgegensteuern.


----------



## Annett (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Projektplanung Schwimmteich 2013 Schweiz*

Moin,

eine Kapillarsperre aus Holzpflöcken? Wie lange soll der Teich denn Bestand haben?? Holz im Erdreich hat eine begrenzte Haltbarkeit und es gibt wirklich weitaus bessere Methoden eine Kapillarsperre haltbar und fast unsichtbar auszuführen.


 

 


https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/22228
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/1017
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/1014
Viel Lesestoff, aber es lohnt sich!

Die Skimmer würde ich so installieren, dass sie in der Gegenrichtung zur Hauptwindrichtung liegen und der Wind ihnen zuarbeiten kann. Sollten das zwei Skimmer/Richtungen sein (bei uns kommt der Wind meist aus Südwest bis West, im Sommer gern auch mal tage-/wochenlang aus Ost), dann so installieren, dass man nur jeweils einen oder kurzfristig auch mal beide Skimmer zusammen betreiben kann. Ein Skimmer zieht den Dreck nur minimal entgegen dem Wind von der Oberfläche. Das schafft er einfach nicht.
Vielleicht gibt es da für Deine Gegend eine Statistik, wann wie oft mit welchen Windrichtungen zu rechnen ist? Im Winter ist es ja weniger wichtig, als während der Bade- und Vegetationsperiode.

Den Ablauf nach NG sehen ich nicht so problematisch, da der nach meinem Wissen auf der Folie verbaut wird. 

Für Fragen zur Filterung bin ich jetzt nicht unbedingt die Fachfrau, aber für den Preis der Oase-Kisten bekommst Du locker auch einen richtig guten Selbstbau hin. Schwerkraft und damit Stromsparen wäre auch möglich. 
Eine Kombi aus Siebfilter (Spaltsieb?) und Biofilter wäre möglich, wobei der Schwimmteich bei genug Substrat sicherlich nicht unbedingt auf einen zusätzlichen Biologischen Filterbereich angewiesen sein sollte. 
Wenn der 3 m hohe Bachlauf nicht 24 h am Tag laufen soll, würde ich ihn von der Filterung entkoppeln bzw. einen regelbaren Bypass dafür vorsehen. Denn mit sauberem Wasser beschickt, bleibt er länger sauber als wenn da der Schmodder mit durch läuft. 
D.h. Grobfilterung über ein Spaltsieb, Trommler oder was auch immer (muss für Schwerkraftbetrieb geeignet sein!), dann evtl. noch eine biologische Filterung über Helix o.ä. und dann am Ende eine Pumpenkammer von der aus das Wasser zurück in den Teich geht oder eben zum Bachlauf.

Die Pflanzen im Regenerationsbereich wuchern nur, wenn sie genug Nährstoffe dafür finden. Sorgst Du mittels was auch immer (Körbe, weniger geeignetes Substrat) für weniger Wachstum, finden sich andere Nährstoffverbraucher im Teich ein. Zu 99,9 % sind das dann Algen. 
Meiner Meinung nach sollte es im Regenerationsbereich wuchern! Vor allem am Anfang hat ein Teich fast immer viel zu viele Nährstoffe. Mit der Zeit spielt sich dann alles ein, es sei denn, es findet andauern ein weiterer Nährstoffeintrag statt.


----------



## Phileasy (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Projektplanung Schwimmteich 2013 Schweiz*

Danke für die Antworten. Diese Beiträge waren sehr hilfreich. So denke ich, werde ich an 2, oder 3 Orten noch einen Ufergraben einplanen. Platz haben wir ja sowieso genug. Und dies sieht wirklich sehr naturnah aus.

Bzgl. Skimmer und Windrichtung muss ich noch schauen wo ich da Statistiken finde. Bis jetzt gab mir das Internet noch nichts her. Aber bei 2 Skimmer hat man ja den Vorteil, das man einen abstellen kann. Aber das bedingt auch, das ich ja sicher 2 wenn nicht gar 3 Pumpen brauche! (für den Bachlauf braucht es dann ja auch noch eine separate)

Beim Wasserkreislaufsystem bin ich mir einfach noch nicht sicher. Vielleicht liegt es auch daran, das ich zuviel verschiedenes gelesen habe 

Beim system von Ralf Glenk wird ja das Wasser in die Regenerationszone gepumt. Jetzt habe ich gesehen, dass es auch von Aquiva Ansaugrohre gibt. Da wird es indem fall weggepumt... wohin weiss ich nicht?
Und welches System ist jetzt besser für einen einfachen Schwimmteich?
Die Frage ist sowieso wieviel Technik der braucht. Mr "Sponsor" meint ja, einen Filter wie ich oben ja zuerst gedacht habe braucht es gar nicht...
Siebfilter wäre ja glaube ich ja schon in diesem Skimmer integriert... einen biofilter selber bauen? gibt das nicht sehr viel zu tun? Gibt's da Anleitungen?

mit freundlichen Grüssen

Philipp


----------



## Phileasy (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Projektplanung Schwimmteich 2013 Schweiz*

Da mir niemand antwortet, antworte ich mir halt mal selber....

Also Filter selber bauen, wird mir definitiv zu kompliziert. Ich glaube ich kaufe einen guten Skimmer, der auch relativ viel Leistung hat. Und dann pumpe ich das nach dem Gelenk-System wieder in den Teich zurück, jedoch ohne filter dazwischen. 

Wahrscheinlich werde ich mal einen grösseren Schacht neben dem Teich anlegen, damit ich falls es irgendwann mal doch notwendig wird, ich trotzdem einen Filter sehr schnell und ohne Probleme anschliessen kann.

Habe mir gedacht, noch evtl. 5-6 __ Muscheln zu kaufen. Ich weiss gewisse Leute sind da sehr skeptisch. Jedoch auf diese Teichgrösse wie ich haben werde, werden die sicherlich mehr als genug Nahrung finden. Und ein paar "Sandbänke" könnte ich ohne Probleme im Teich anlegen.

Übrigens kann ich euch noch ein Buch empfehlen, welches ich mir geleistet habe. Ja man kann wirklich sagen geleistet! Denn der Preis ist wirklich fast unverschämt. Jedoch muss ich sagen, dass ich schon einige Bücher gekauft habe, jedoch dieses Buch mit Abstand das beste ist, was ich kenne. Denn es erklärt alle Themenbereiche sehr genau und ist dazu noch geeignet für Selbstbauer. Auf knapp 400 Seiten.
Buch heisst: Schwimm TeichBau - Handbuch für Planung, Technik und Betrieb von Jörg Baumhauer und Carsten Schmidt.
Also bevor ihr viele andere Literatur kauft - überlegen, ob nicht etwas mehr bezahlen, und dafür etwas richtiges...


----------



## Phileasy (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Projektplanung Schwimmteich 2013 Schweiz*


Selbstgespräche sind immer gut....

Morgen fangen wir an Teichgrube zu buddeln.... Sobald wie möglich gibts auch Photos dazu... 
Das Filterkonzept, haben wir uns jetzt ein wenig weiters durchdacht. So denken wir dass wir keinen Kiesfilter machen. Sondern einfach einen Skimmer, dann eine Pumpe, und dann eine Screenmatic 36 von Oase. 

Dazu habe ich noch ein Frage, denn der Screenmatic, würde dann 3 Meter über der Teichoberfläche platziert. Da haben wir gedacht, wir machen einen kleinen Wasserfall mit dem Wasser, das vom Screenmatic kommt. Jetzt haben wir da gelesen, dass der Screenmatic eine maximale Durchlaufgeschwindigkeit von 27000 l/h hat. Wie breit muss ich dann den Wasserfall planen, das dies eine schöne Wirkung erzeugt?

Danke schon im Voraus für jeden Kommentar...


----------



## Zacky (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Projektplanung Schwimmteich 2013 Schweiz*

Hallo Philipp

Dein Beitrag ist wohl irgendwie bei der Masse von Beiträgen untergegangen.

Wie ich jetzt raus gelesen habe, bist du von dem Konzept "Kies durchströmte Pflanzenzone" nach Glenk abgekommen und willst mit einem normalen bio-mechanischen Filter arbeiten!? Das geht sicherlich auch und das Wasser wird auch klar. Der Screenmatic 36 ist bis ca. 130 kbm ausgelegt und dein Teich wird bis zu 300 kbm haben. Ausreichen wird es dann bei üppiger Bepflanzung sicher immer noch.

Du willst den Skimmer ansaugen und dann das Wasser etwa 3m nach oben fördern. Dafür bedarf es aber schon einer recht leistungsstarken Pumpe, die sowohl den Skimmer ansaugt, als auch die Förderhöhe schafft. Du musst ja in keinem Fall, die 27.000 l/h Umwälzrate erreichen. Das heißt ja nur, dass der Filter bis dahin mitgehen kann. Das Minimum sind 6000 l/h und daran sollte man auf jeden Fall arbeiten. Welche Durchflussrate dann tatsächlich effektiver ist, musst Du im Laufe der Zeit ermitteln.

Ich würde bei deiner Teichgröße auch mit mehreren Skimmern arbeiten um ausreichend viel Oberflächenschmutz einzusammeln. Die Skimmer sollten zudem mit Vorfilterkörben versehen sein, denn die Pumpe wird die möglichen Schmutzteilchen, wie Blätter, Nadeln, Algenbüschel oder was auch immer so in den Teich geweht wird und auftaucht, auf Dauer nicht gut finden. 

In dem Fall der Skimmer würde ich eher auf eine Schwerkraftvorfilterung zurückgreifen und die Skimmer in einen US III einleiten und von dort aus das Wasser abpumpen und nach oben fördern. Oben am Bauchlauf könnte man einen Bio-Medien-Filter als Durchlauffilter aufstellen, der nicht viel Selbstbauaufwand benötigt. Die Schwerkraftskimmer brauchen dann keine Körbe und der Reinigungsaufwand wäre dann nur auf den US III beschränkt. Die Pumpe würde auch "sauberes" Wasser, also frei von groben Schmutzpartikeln, nach oben fördern. Als Pumpe würde ich dann schon so etwas hier in etwa nehmen. Die Pumpe schafft bei 3m Förderhöhe noch gute 15000 l/h. Wenn das zu wenig ist, es gibt ja noch etwas größere Pumpen. :smoki

Wie breit oder wie tief der Bachlauf dann sein sollte, kann ich Dir so jedoch nicht sagen. Mit dieser Pumpe könnte man aber immer noch, das Glenk-System im Bypass betreiben, wenn die 15.000 l in die Höhe zu viel für den Bachlauf sind. Aber die 15.000 l braucht es für 2 Schwerkraftskimmer schon. (Da würde ich nicht den teuren von Oase nehmen.)

Filterst du über US III vor, dann braucht es auch nicht mehr den Screenmatic. Der Screenmatic hat den Vorfilter integriert, jedoch muss die Pumpe den Schmutz ja erst einmal dort hin bekommen. Der bepflanzte Bachlauf kann schon eine gute Wasser-reinigende Wirkung erzielen, ist aber sicher nicht ausreichend. Viele Pflanzen im eigentlichen Schwimmteich sind natürlich zwingend notwendig.


----------



## Phileasy (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Projektplanung Schwimmteich 2013 Schweiz*

Hallo Zacky,

Als Pumpe habe ich an die  Oase Aquamax Expert 40000 gedacht:smoki

Wie fleissig müsste man dann diesen UltraSieve III warten? muss man da täglich den Dreck entfernen? Im Herbst sicher mehr, aber wieviel? Wenn ich da ein oder zwei Wochen mal in die Ferien gehe? was dann?

 Was überigens wenn ich zwei solche Skimmer z.B. betreibe, ist da ein UltraSieve dann überhaupt nötig? 

http://www.hanako-koi.de/s01.php?sh...&ag=6&pp=aa&bnr=33992010&letterid=5&partner=1
oder
http://www.neiqishop.de/Teichtechnik/Skimmer-292/SAViO-Skimmerfilter-120.html

Ich bin ein wenig verunsichert beim System von Ralf Glenk, da ich einerseits einen grossen Teich baue - sind dies Kiesdurchströmungen dann überhaupt nötig? und andererseits kann ich so, wenn ich weniger Kies im Teich habe, ihn auch besser reinigen. Ich habe da übrigens den Tapir 10000 in Aussicht. Ich denke für diese Grösse Teich brauche ich den, Kostet was, aber der wird mir sicher viel Arbeit erleichtern...

Aber das mit diesem Bypass wäre eine gute Zwischenlösung... muss ich mir mal überdenken.  Ich möchte ja dann schon 27000 l/h durch den Filter lassen, wenn ich schon den Filter nehmen würde. 

Es gibt so viele gute Systeme, es ist schwer da den überblick zu behalten. Dazu kommt, dass ich bzgl. Technik null Ahnung habe... Deshalb habe ich an so ein gesamtsystem gedacht wie dies Oase anbietet. Wenig Service und einfach zu installieren...

so jetzt muss ich an die Arbeit....


----------



## Zacky (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Projektplanung Schwimmteich 2013 Schweiz*

Guten Morgen.

Die Wandskimmer kenne ich so nicht, aber sie haben ja Vorfilterkörbe integriert, so dass Du dann keinen Ultrasieve brauchst. Die Körbe müssen dann nur regelmäßig gereinigt werden. Wie sich das dann verhält, wenn Du mal 1-2 Wochen nicht da bist, weiß ich allerdings nicht, da es ja vom Laubeintrag etc. abhängig ist.

Bei Ultasieve wäre halt nur der Vorteil, dass der Schmutz über das Sieb aussortiert wird und nach unten in eine Schmutzsammelrinne rutscht. Der Schmutz verbleibt nichtim Kreislauf. Da musst du dann den Schmutzablass ziehen und der Schmutz kommt raus. Auch wären die Skimmer für den US etwas billiger.

Aber wenn Du dann eh den Screenmatic einsetzen willst, ist es wieder anders...dennn der Screenmatic hat ja diese Filtergewebe im Filterkasten und drunter sind die Filterschwämme. Das was der US III direkt hinter den Skimmern (ohne Körbe etc.) leisten würde, muss dann der "Siebfilter" nach der Pumpe im Screenmatic halt erledigen.

Vielleicht melden sich User die einen solchen Screenmatic im Einsatz haben.

Bezüglich der 27.000 l/h die du dann durch den Filter bzw. den Bachlauf schicken möchtest, muss ich dann passen, da ich Größe, Breite und Tiefe nicht einschätzen kann.

Wenn du das Glenk-System in den Bypass integrieren magst, dann aber das Wasser nicht ohne Vorfilterung wie Körbe im Skimmer oder halt US III in die Rohre schicken.


----------



## Phileasy (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Projektplanung Schwimmteich 2013 Schweiz*

So hier noch die versprochenen Bilder

Wie man sieht, ist noch alles am Anfang. jetzt heisst es einen Wall rund um den Teich zu modellieren. Da ja das Wasser ca. 50 cm über dem Platzniveau sein soll.

War übrigens früher einmal ein Pferdesandplatz. 

bzgl. Technik bin ich momentan wirklich auf einer Achterbahnfahrt. Einen Tag denke ich so, und den anderen umgekehrt. 

Vor zwei Tagen, habe ich noch mit einem Teichbauer von livingpool-system gesprochen, der hat mich fast ausgelacht, als ich von dem Kiesfilter nach Glenk redete. Und überhaupt sagte er, dass man verschiedene Systeme miteinander niemals mischen darf....

jetzt aber zuerst mal ran an den Teichaushub... 

Schönen Sonntag wünscht

Philipp


----------



## Phileasy (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Projektplanung Schwimmteich 2013 Schweiz*

Bin ein wenig im Internet unterwegs, und nun habe ich einige Filter gefunden.

WilTec 80000l
Epic 4 105000l
Nyara 4 160000l
Psytadel 6 200000l

könnte ihr von denen was empfehlen? Was sind vor und Nachteile?


----------



## RKurzhals (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Projektplanung Schwimmteich 2013 Schweiz*

Hallo Philipp, 
die Hauptwindrichtung in Deutschalnd ist auf freiem Feld Westwind . Wie Du richtig angemerkt hast, spielt die unmittelbare Umgebung eine Rolle (Lage zu Erhebungen), wobei das auch die eigene Siedlung ist. Ein Skimmer auf der Ostseite ist in den meisten Fällen nicht verkehrt.
Wenn Du vorhast, die Leitungen zur Umwälzung des Teichinhalts und zur Absaugung aus den Skimmer(n) in einer "Pumpenkammer" zu sammeln, dann brauchst Du nicht viele Pumpen, sondern nur einen Zugschieber, um jede Leitung individuell einzuregeln. Mit einer "Rohrpumpe" wärst Du beispielsweise gut bedient. Dabei spielt es keine Rolle, ob Dein Schwimmteich und die Regenerationszone voneinander getrennt sind, die Lage der Bodenabsaugungen und Skimmer, sowie die der Pumpenausläufe (oder des Auslaufes bei einer Pumpe!) regeln die "Durchströmung" Deines Teiches.


----------



## Phileasy (18. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Projektplanung Schwimmteich 2013 Schweiz*

Grüezi mitenand!

Der Teichbau geht gut vorwärts! Wir haben uns jetzt etwas anders entschieden. Das konzept ungeregelt.
Denn wir möchten einen Teich wo wir möglichst wenig reinigen müssen. Und bei dieser Teichgrösse.... hätten wir einfach zuviel zum reinigen und unterhalt gebraucht.

Jetzt machen wir einen Teich mit einem Smartpond Endlosbandfilter 1200S, integrierter UVC, eco fish Pumpe green+ 25000 300 Watt (4 Stück), Skimmer Profi Wall Skim Inox.... 

Mit diesem System, muss man praktisch nie den Teich reinigen. denn das ganze Wasser wird ständig umgewälzt. So ca. auf unser Wasservolumen von 150000 l all 90 min einmal. Dabei wird eine Oberflächenkreisbewegung durch 5 Düsen erzielt und gleichzeitig über 5 Bodenabläufe und einem Skimmer das Wasser wieder zurück zum Filter transportiert. Die Pumpen stellen wir im Fliter in der Biozone auf. 

Wie auf den Photos erkennbar, sind wir jetzt schon einiges vorwärtsgekommen. Morgen kommt ein 800 Flies rein und dann die EPDM Folie am Mittwoch.

Bei der Pumpe bin ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher, wie ich die im Winter betreiben soll. Denn ganz abstellen möchte ich nicht.  Einen normalen Dimmer kann man bei diesen Pumpen nicht einsetzten. Da es glaube ich Synchronmotoren sind... oder so was ähnliches, kenne mich da nicht aus. Aber ein Gärtner hat mir gesagt, man kann ein Frequenzumwandler kaufen. Da muss ich jetzt mal schauen, wo es sowas gibt, wo ich evtl. gleich alle 4 Pumpen gleichzeitig darüber laufen lassen kann. 

Also wenn jemand diesbezgl. Erfahrung hat und weiss wo man sowas bestellen kann bitte ich um Antwort.

Dann kommen noch Schweizer Findlinge in den Teich. Auf der Insel wir ein Quellstein sein, der grösste und mit dem langen Stein werden wir eine Brücke machen. Die restlichen am Teichrand verteilen.

Wünsche euch einen schönen Sonntag

Philipp


----------



## Sponsor (18. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Projektplanung Schwimmteich 2013 Schweiz*

Bei der Umwaelzrate ist zu befürchten das sämtliches Zooplankton und Mikroorganismen Schaden nehmen und die biologische Reinigung nicht funktioniert.

Mit dem UVC wird dann der Rest auch noch zerstört.  Problem, wenn die Anlage einmal steht kippt der Teich. Stabil ist ein solches System nur solange alles laeuft und keine Störung vorliegt, bei funktionierenden Schwimmteichen kippt das Wasser nicht wenn die Pumpe mal ein paar Tage nicht läuft.


----------



## Phileasy (18. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Projektplanung Schwimmteich 2013 Schweiz*

Diesbezgl. sollte es keine Probleme geben. Habe mehrere Teiche besucht, mit gleichem System und etwa gleicher Grösse, und die Funktionieren seit mehreren Jahren schon tadellos. Auch mussten sie den Teich selber noch nie reinigen. Den Filter muss selbstverständlich von Zeit zu Zeit gewartet werden, doch dies ist ein paar Stunden arbeit einmal im Jahr.


----------



## Phileasy (7. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Projektplanung Schwimmteich 2013 Schweiz*

Spät, doch besser als nie, hat die Schwimmsaison begonnen! Am Donnerstag Morgen konnte ich den ersten Sprung ins Kühle wagen!



War einfach herrlich!!!!

und seit dann, bin ich dank dem schönen Wetter sicher schon 10x baden gegangen...

Der zweite Teich bin ich nun langsam am befüllen (braucht noch etwas zeit, da mir noch ein kleines Teil fehlt für den Überlauf. Jedoch sollte es am Dienstag eintreffen. Dann werden die Platten übernächste Woche noch fertig gelegt. Und natürlich die Bepflanzung  muss noch gemacht werden. Und auch im kleinen Teich möchte ich Seerosen und sonstige Wasserpflanzen. Aber dies muss ich jetzt zwischendurch machen. Da meine Ferien Ende nächste Woche vorbei sind....

Die Wasserqualität ist von Tag zu Tag noch besser. Das Wasser ist auch schon etwas wärmer geworden.
Der Filter mit allem rundherum läuft tiptop. kann ich bis jetzt nur weiterempfehlen. 
Elektronik muss jetzt noch fertig gemacht werden. Da ich das ganze über verschiedene Sicherungen laufen lasse. Sodass es eigentlich fast unmöglich ist, dass alle Pumpen auf einmal ausfallen - nur dann wenn die ganze Gemeinde/Region kein Strom mehr hätte...

Es grüsst

Philipp troet2:sekt:weihn1


----------



## Zacky (7. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Projektplanung Schwimmteich 2013 Schweiz*

Hallo Philipp.

...das sieht doch echt gelungen aus...wirklich sehr schön...bin gespannt, wie es dann mit Pflanzen im Teich und drum-herum später aussieht...

Das Einzige was mich jetzt noch beschäftigen würde, ist der recht steile Abhang neben dem Teich, der von oben kommt......da hätte ich Bedenken, dass es mir bei Starkregen oder Schneeschmelze dann Schmutz, Pflanzen oder sonst etwas in den Teich spült...das wären ja dann Nährstoffe pur für Algen und auch Schmutz - geschweige denn so gar Rasen- oder Pflanzendünger oder sowas...

...ansonsten


----------



## Phileasy (7. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Projektplanung Schwimmteich 2013 Schweiz*

Danke dir!

Keine Sorge, da habe ich gut vorgesorgt. ich habe insgesamt 3 Drainagen um den Teich herum verlegt... also da sollte nichts rein. und die Platten sind immer so gelegt, dass das Wasser vom Teichrand weg geht...

Trotzdem danke für den sehr wichtigen Hinweis

es grüsst

Philipp


----------



## Flusi (8. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Projektplanung Schwimmteich 2013 Schweiz*

moin Philipp,
habe grade Deine Bilder in Ruhe betrachtet. Das ist echt der Hammer!
Normalerweise stehe ich mehr auf "rustikalere" Anlagen, aber Dein Werk = Chapeau!

(falls Du mal verkaufen willst...nein, Scherz, ist zu weit zur Arbeit

Liebe Grüße, Ingrid


----------



## Phileasy (20. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Projektplanung Schwimmteich 2013 Schweiz*

Noch ein paar Herbstimpressionen bevor der Schnee kommt...
1

eine gute Zeit wünscht....

Philipp


----------



## anz111 (21. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Projektplanung Schwimmteich 2013 Schweiz*

Hallo Philipp!

Wow, tolle Anlage! Schaut super aus 

LG Oliver


----------

